# I Call It Ultimate Stealth



## speero_m (Feb 11, 2008)

:hubba: Ok,here how it started i was originally growing in that room but i wasnt feeling comfortable when people visted me....as no one knows that i grow !!!The most imp thing to do..... and i have alot of friends that come over so i decided to have the biggest stealth ROOM...here it is....what do you think guys..... 
NOTE: the room is cut in 2 fro veg and flowering...
SIZE: W 1.7m L 3m H 2.8m


----------



## akirahz (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow very professional, bob villa would be proud!


----------



## hertz (Feb 11, 2008)

That is awesome. A great idea, and well crafted. What sort of $$ did it cost?


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 11, 2008)

That is pretty sick room nice job.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## speero_m (Feb 11, 2008)

Exactly 1600$ with 6 HPS lights and 2 vent fans. if you want to see waht is growing inside. ..check the general grow room...got some nice picks and  the growing journal... Thanks guys for the comments..


----------



## Vegs (Feb 12, 2008)

That looks awesome and hope you never get caught! However, you cracked the hustlers code...don't tell no one. So technically you're already one step ahead.

BTW - what did you use on the window to conceal the light?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Feb 14, 2008)

That is amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 14, 2008)

You gotta love it,
   Very nice work dude, SHHHhhhhhhhh keep it quite.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## marcnh (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah, don't tell anyone.  Very nice job.  Next best thing to being underground! lol.


----------



## Disco94 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sexiest thing I have seen all week!  And it has been one of those weeks!


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Feb 14, 2008)

dude look at my grow!
 I did like the same dang thing....just in a different room/closet...check it out


----------



## speero_m (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks you all for the positive feedbackand for vegs question regarding the window... the window originally had a sliding filter screen for bugs..so i took it out cut the same size of wood frame that fits exactly as the existing screen and put it instead then for extra security i put duc tape here is the pic....



to check out what is growing inside goto:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=209123&posted=1#post209123


----------



## md.apothecary (Feb 17, 2008)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> dude look at my grow!
> I did like the same dang thing....just in a different room/closet...check it out



lol dont be jealous! yours got props too! 

kewl setup!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 17, 2008)

Love that setup MD! Very professional, do you have views of the inside? Does any light show behind the bookstand that covers that hole?


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

Very nice I look 4ward to being sneaky in my own home in the future. Once again Very nice job!! Enjoy the fruits of ur labour!!!:bong2:


----------



## speero_m (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks again guys....and for the question related to ..if the light comes out behind the book stand well,no because i put a small door with sponge fitting to the edge of the door so it will keep the light hidden.
 and what was amazing is that, because i have a strong ventilation (out) it is acting like a vacum so when i shut the door it looks it automatically and no lights escapes...


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 19, 2008)

Great thinking there speero. Update us with pics when you get your girls in there!


----------



## holdmyown (Mar 20, 2008)

mad props for real for real


----------



## Smelly Jelly (Mar 20, 2008)

very nice work you got a nice wall there mister


----------



## md.apothecary (Mar 20, 2008)

Sooo.... how about an update?


----------



## speero_m (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks guys for the feedback ...and for those who are intrested to see wahts growing inside check out my journal...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22477


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 24, 2008)

That is some mighty fine dry walling sir. Probably one of the best stealth rooms i've seen. You deserve 100 rep points for that.


----------



## JohnO (Mar 24, 2008)

haha .. Definitly Inspired me.


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (Mar 26, 2008)

I just have one question. Where does that window lead too?


----------



## speero_m (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks...guys....really app...

As for the window...i live on the tenth floor apartment so it leads to the sky...:shocked:


----------



## Cole (Mar 31, 2008)

That is very stealthy, you shoulp put wall paper on the dryrock. (but first sand it)


----------



## someguy (Apr 4, 2008)

dang looks good, wish i had space to do that


----------



## speero_m (Oct 18, 2011)

Its so funny when you look back few years ...come back ,look at what you did...and SMILE hehehe i lived and did this in the most dangerous country of the world...get chills when i remember  

CHEERS


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 18, 2011)

speero_m said:
			
		

> Its so funny when you look back few years ...come back ,look at what you did...and SMILE hehehe i lived and did this in the most dangerous country of the world...get chills when i remember
> 
> CHEERS


 
Great room,

So whats the story behind it?


----------



## speero_m (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice...good use of space...love the idea of the sliding door ...i would add a sliding book cabinet that covers the whole entrance...wih fixed rails to slide from one end to the other...if you have the space for it.





			
				PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> very nice work, i came up with kinda the same idea, same placement of the opening and all, i was thinking of some sort of sliding door somehow instead of just a opening though.
> 
> heres a picture of my plan for my new place, multiple sections behind the wall.


----------



## speero_m (Oct 18, 2011)

You mean the country thing ?





			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> Great room,
> 
> So whats the story behind it?


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 18, 2011)

speero_m said:
			
		

> You mean the country thing ?


 
Yeah, obviously you are in a different country now?

it was a small door too, was it big enough?


----------



## speero_m (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it was in the middle east area, and i had gotton a great job opportunity so i moved there, after being there for few good years, of cleansing and i mean no alcohol no smoke for good 2.5 years ..

.in those years i always wondered how it would be to have a away to do this without any eyes On you ...as the sentence is death and the dudes take it seriously...with no supplies , no seeds...etc so moved to this house and planned for it....for a long time ...i monitored peoples traits and habits ...the norms of the country ...thats the story 


A bit the door was kinda torture ..i am 1.85m  but it didnt matter lol



			
				dman1234 said:
			
		

> Yeah, obviously you are in a different country now?
> 
> it was a small door too, was it big enough?


----------



## Sol (Oct 18, 2011)

Bloody Genius


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 19, 2011)

speero_m said:
			
		

> Well it was in the middle east area, and i had gotton a great job opportunity so i moved there, after being there for few good years, of cleansing and i mean no alcohol no smoke for good 2.5 years ..
> 
> .in those years i always wondered how it would be to have a away to do this without any eyes On you ...as the sentence is death and the dudes take it seriously...with no supplies , no seeds...etc so moved to this house and planned for it....for a long time ...i monitored peoples traits and habits ...the norms of the country ...thats the story
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for sharing that.


----------

